# Diamond python misc info



## Bl69aze (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone can pump me with random diamond python facts and what separates them from other pythons etc, in the wild... like how they move and just other cool info!

Thanks!


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 17, 2018)

They are a cooler climate python, that's why there is a difference in heating when keeping them.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 17, 2018)

Have you got an assessment coming up that you haven't studied for Blaze?


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 17, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Have you got an assessment coming up that you haven't studied for Blaze?


Pfft no!

Jk, I just want to add some cool stuff that most people don’t know and stuff, I got all the basic stuff... but I’m sure there’s stuff that isn’t on the net,
It can be anything about diamonds but I just want to stand out


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 17, 2018)

Have you put anything down about Intergrades?


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 17, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Have you put anything down about Intergrades?


It’s a talk for a few minutes so I’m only trying to limit to 3 topics or so because I’m really bad at talks and always choke up, so I need some like “if I choke up I can talk about this”

My main topics are diet, habitat and what to do if you see one


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 17, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> and what to do if you see one


Haha something like this...


----------



## baker (Feb 17, 2018)

If you're giving a presentation here is a couple of tips I can give you from my experience and things I've learnt through all the talks I have given. 

Simplest advice is make sure to practice! I know it's an obvious one, but practising helps you tremendously both with knowing your talk and your confidence in what you're talking about. Following advice I was given by one of my supervisors the best way I have learnt to practice is to record yourself giving the talk and then listening back to it. While hearing your own voice can suck, by listening back to your presentation you can identify areas where you stumble and then workout ways to get around it. Do this 3-4 times and you should have no problem come the final talk. Public speaking can be daunting, but it is something that becomes a lot easier the more and more you do it. 

Also, be careful not to restrain yourself with your script, and use palm cards with only dot points to remind you of the important points. If you put a script in front of yourself you'll likely end up just reading it out. This is not good for several reasons, but the main ones are that you will end up sounding very monotone and robotic, and secondly you will not make eye contact with your audience which can make them lose interest in what your talking about. By using only dot point palm cards you can jog your memory on the important points to talk about while letting things naturally flow as you speak from point to point. It's completely fine to wing sections, and is what the best speakers and lecturers do. If you're really brave you can take it to the extreme like I do and never write a script. I wing all of my talks and by practising I teach myself what I need to say and how to say it (again where recording yourself can come in handy). Have a watch of a couple of TEDx talks and watch how they give their presentations and what they do. This is 

Finally make sure your talk has a nice consistent story that follows a logical train of thought. Honestly this is what often separates good talks from amazing ones. For what you've out lined as your main topics I would structure your talk with a nice introduction to diamond pythons, what they are, what they look like, highlight their distribution and that they're the most southern python in the world. Then talk about what habitat they use and then bring in what they feed on. Finally end it with what to do if you see one. This sort of talk follows a nice logical train of thought and should help to keep your audience engaged throughout your talk. 

Honestly for this assignment I would focus on the tips I have given above and not worry about having random facts 'encase' you stuff up. Doing that will jumble things up in your head and make you more likely to make a mistake, plus throwing in random facts after a mistake will just destroy any flow to your talk which can be jarring to your audience. If you mess up that's fine, take a break for a second to gather your thoughts and then continue on. Having little breaks during a talk to do that is not a problem. 

Hopefully this tips can help you out for this talk and any future ones you need to do, 

Cheers, Cameron. 

P.S. I'm in the exact same boat as you this weekend as I get ready for a presentation I need to give at a telemetry workshop on Monday.


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 17, 2018)

baker said:


> If you're giving a presentation here is a couple of tips I can give you from my experience and things I've learnt through all the talks I have given.
> 
> Simplest advice is make sure to practice! I know it's an obvious one, but practising helps you tremendously both with knowing your talk and your confidence in what you're talking about. Following advice I was given by one of my supervisors the best way I have learnt to practice is to record yourself giving the talk and then listening back to it. While hearing your own voice can suck, by listening back to your presentation you can identify areas where you stumble and then workout ways to get around it. Do this 3-4 times and you should have no problem come the final talk. Public speaking can be daunting, but it is something that becomes a lot easier the more and more you do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! Unfortunately no presentation aid is allowed that’s why I chose just 3 basic topics 

I also like to wing speeches and they are some of my best just popping info out rather than using a script however it’s hit and miss... sometimes they are the greatest others they are not the best and sound like I haven’t practiced! It is daunting indeed because I find it a million times easier just presenting to random people who will probably never see again, but this speech theres A few people in class who breed and keep and study diamond pythons and other aus pythons for decades! Hopefully they listen with open ears rather than “I know all this”


----------

